# I guess they are endangered....



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesterday left Perdido Pass with a well full of pinfish, dead bait, and high hopes. Was a bit too sporty to make the edge, so we hit tanks and pyramids. Decent show of fish, but not one legal snapper. I guess we hit over 20 spots. Only 2 shorts and some little AJs. The seas flattened out a bit but too late to make the edge run worthwhile.

I guess its back to catfishing for a while.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't feel bad young man, it was tuff out there.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

It is just a guess on my part but I think this hot water has them running deeper.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What did your leader and hook look like?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> What did your leader and hook look like?


Probably clear and sharp.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Keep in mind the charter boats had a headstart on us monkey boats. Guess what spots they hit first?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think fish is saying ars are leader shy but Phillip knows that
jack


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Same here, we have to work our butts off to bring some fish home. Full moon, heat wave during the spawing season is not a good thing for sure


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I think deep water is the answer = cooler water. Last year all our quality fish were in 180 to 250 ft. Just couldn't get out there yesterday.

Leader is 40lb mono and 4/0 thin-wire circle hooks. A "full pull" length for about 5 to 6 feet. Saw good marks, just had lock jaw I guess. Next trip hopefully will be better.


----------



## 6wts (Jan 6, 2021)

polar21 said:


> Keep in mind the charter boats had a headstart on us monkey boats. Guess what spots they hit first?


Yep, i think this had something to do with it as well. Why wouldn’t they hammer the public stuff if theyre given first dibs. If theyre going to persist with the separate season nonsense then extend their season after recreational closes.

We had a fairly easy time finding a limit Friday afternoon but saturday was tough for us. Ended up finding 5 and called it. Too hot to be out there not catching.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Charters having a head start does not happen in any other state and any other season, and is complete BS.

Also, the red snapper were spawning which throws them off the normal patterns. I bet anything we're going to see a ton of the same posts a month from now. The heat probably didn't help but we marked plenty of fish where we have crushed them in the past in similar conditions outside the spawn and we couldn't buy a bite from red snapper, but caught a ton of other species.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Aj's, Aj's, and more Aj's. Anybody tell me that they are in short supply and I will tell you that you are full of shite.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

So why are we fishing for endangered fish during their spawning season? That makes no sense at all


----------



## Fishun Ninja (9 mo ago)

polar21 said:


> So why are we fishing for endangered fish during their spawning season? That makes no sense at all


YOU nailed it.....I've said the same for years!!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

We couldn't get them to commit to live bait over the weekend on typical setup.. Started hiding circle hook in large bite size chunks of menhaden. That did the trick. Very finicky and light biting. Lots of damaged but uneaten live bait being pulled up.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

We had to throw the kitchen sink at them. Live and dead menhaden, live cigs, live rubys, and bonito chunks all we're used to get our 4. We couldn't hardly get anything to come up in our chum Friday or Saturday.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Has the bite gotten any better?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Nope. We could not get past the Trigger fish on Thursday. But I was grateful that I did not get an AJ this time. We will head in a different direction next time. Maybe that will help.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Last trip was tough, 3 barely keeper red snapper, saved by 2 large mangroves and an 18" Lane  and wife got a nice 36" AJ that had to swim free.  I had what I think was a nice snapper based on the bite and the head shake, but during the fight it went very heavy and drag pulling and then an empty hook followed by a surfacing dolphin... happened twice, pretty sure they were pulling our catches off the hooks so we just had to keep moving. I think dolphins are amazing creatures but I was frustrated with them at that particular moment.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dolphins are democrats…


----------

